# New Knife Legislation



## Cthulhu (Jun 27, 2003)

According to _Florida Today_, new legislation has been passed in Florida making switchblade knives legal.

According to the article, they were never actually illegal, but misinterpretation of the old laws lumped switchblades in with explicitly illegal blades like projectile knives.  Now, the laws have been rewritten for clarification and swithblades are no longer included in the list of illegal knives.  Expect to start seeing them in local cutlery shops and whatnot.

Nothing was mentioned as to blade lengths and concealment.  It's possible the old laws regarding that would apply to switchblades as well.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 30, 2003)

Cthulhu,

I don't think there ever was a length law in Florida was there?  Did you read anything about the carry of the switchblades?  Is it like a handgun, where it is LEGAL to own, but illegal to carry without a permit?  Some of the I have my paperwork ready for my permit, just need to get fingerprinted and send it in. Thwn  iwon't have to wory about carrying anything (thats legal).

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 30, 2003)

The article didn't mention anything about length or carrying, just general legality.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Jul 2, 2003)

It'd be nice to have the option, even though they can be flimsy.


----------

